# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What is the last TV show you watched?

## Nelly

I'm watching Chopped on Food Network right now.  ::D:

----------


## Bear

Dexter

----------


## L

Watched two parts of a show called bullyproof. An Irish psychologist looking at children in schools and its effects.

----------


## Koalafan

Watched the simpsons!!

----------


## Coffee

Modern Family  ::D:  





> Dexter



Yes! I'm waiting until the season is done so I can have a Dex marathon.

----------


## Anteros

MasterChef on Hulu.

----------


## Chocolate

Friends. Going through all the seasons! Started season 2 a few days ago

----------


## Member11

The IT Crowd:-D

----------


## fetisha

degrassi

----------


## WineKitty

Six Feet Under, Season One Finale....decided to rewatch this series, one of the best ever!!!  ::):

----------


## Meadowlark

Coupling... The Giggle Loop episode.

----------


## WineKitty

Dexter  ::):

----------


## CityofAngels

Fringe. Anna Torv is soooooooo hot.

----------


## Anteros

The Amazing Race.

----------


## Frogger

Dexter

----------


## Apocalyptic

American Dad :/

----------


## Cam

Dexter! Loving Yvonne Strahovsky on this show.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Dexter! Loving Yvonne Strahovsky on this show.



Ditto  ::): 

I'm all caught up with the seasons. What do I do with my life now? D:

----------


## Apocalyptic

Alcatraz. Online.

----------


## Cam

> Ditto 
> 
> I'm all caught up with the seasons. What do I do with my life now? D:



Lol same, I like to binge watch... 2 episode left though, should be exciting  ::D:

----------


## Coffee

> Lol same, I like to binge watch... 2 episode left though, should be exciting



This is why I can't watch Dexter episodes as they come out. I'm still waiting for this season to finish so that I can watch all of it at once haha. I'm also weirdly excited that Yvonne Strahovski is in this season. I loved her in Chuck. 

-- 

I'm watching Breaking Bad at the moment. I'm still trying to figure out how I feel about it.

----------


## Meadowlark

The Big Bang Theory

----------


## Cam

> This is why I can't watch Dexter episodes as they come out. I'm still waiting for this season to finish so that I can watch all of it at once haha. I'm also weirdly excited that Yvonne Strahovski is in this season. I loved her in Chuck. 
> 
> -- 
> 
> I'm watching Breaking Bad at the moment. I'm still trying to figure out how I feel about it.




Same! I loved Chuck and Yvonne Strahovsky was awesome.

----------


## The Wanderer

Fairly Oddparents!

----------


## Anteros

The Deadliest Catch

----------


## anonymid

Mad Men

I've still only seen a few random episodes, mostly from recent seasons. I need to start watching it from the beginning at some point.

----------


## transcending

American Horror Story

----------


## JesusChild

Probably General Hospital (Yes I am a huge soapfan have been my whole life) so yeah that would be it for the afternoon. I haven't sat down to watch tv, briefly checked out a little of Citynews this evening.

----------


## JustGaara

The Office. I'm trying to hurry up and finish so that I can start watching Parks and Rec which I heard is funnier.

----------


## Duke Silver

> The Office. I'm trying to hurry up and finish so that I can start watching Parks and Rec which I heard is funnier.



P&R starts off pretty slow. It doesn't start being great until maybe the 6th episode? So if you start off not liking it stick with it!


Last I watched was It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.

----------


## Frogger

Dexter

----------


## Yossarian

Sanford & Son

----------


## brighter

Parenthood. I think I'm going to watch another episode right now.

----------


## Zyriel

Six Feet Under

----------


## JustGaara

> P&R starts off pretty slow. It doesn't start being great until maybe the 6th episode? So if you start off not liking it stick with it!
> 
> 
> Last I watched was It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.



Yeah, the Office was the same way. I didn't really like the first season (6 episodes) but I'm glad I stuck with it. Thank you, I'll remember that for when I start Parks and Rec as well.

----------


## Hannahstrange

Modern Family! I love that show..

----------


## onawheel

just started season three of The Real L Word.

----------


## Meadowlark

Downton Abbey

----------


## WineKitty

Monk.  Watched an old episode...always did love that show.

----------


## Rawr

The Three Stooges

----------


## anonymid

Get a Life

----------


## Frogger

Dexter

----------


## Misty

Farscape

----------


## Anteros

Survivor on Hulu

----------


## Yossarian

Married with Children

----------


## SmileyFace

Modern Family  ::D:

----------


## transcending

Up All Night

----------


## JustGaara

The Twilight Zone

----------


## Borophyll

Boy Meets World

----------


## Frogger

> Boy Meets World



That's a show I've not head of in a long time!

----------


## Koalafan

The Simpsons  ::):

----------


## Hannahstrange

Once Upon a Time. I'm now all caught up.. UGH DAMNIT!

----------


## Anteros

Seinfeld

----------


## Coffee

I FINALLY get to watch Dexter because it's all finished. So I had a mini Dex marathon today.

----------


## Marleywhite

Peep Show

----------


## Meadowlark

Girls

----------


## mooncake

Moominland Tales: The Life of Tove Jansson

I've always loved The Moomins, and caught this on BBCiplayer earlier today. I just feel like watching the TV show and reading the books all day now.

----------


## Equinox

Just started watching Revolution..so far so good.

----------


## Member11

Nikita

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm always working when my favorite shows are on, so I just wait till the season is over and get the dvd. I've been watching all 5 seasons of Babylon 5 (one of my favorite TV series of all time).

----------


## Coffee

> Nikita



Oh my god I LOVE Nikita. All of the ass-kicking and spying and general awesomeness, and it really doesn't hurt that she's crazy attractive. Also I heard she does her own stunts and fights. I don't know if that's true but if it is, that's pretty badass.

----------


## Member11

> Oh my god I LOVE Nikita.



Thanks for the excellent recommendation ::  Currently having a Nikita marathon, up to S2E18 so far, very cool, although I'm quickly running out of episodes! ::o: 





> Also I heard she does her own stunts and fights. I don't know if that's true but if it is, that's pretty badass.



That is very badass. ::

----------


## SmileyFace

Alfred Hitchcock Presents  ::D:

----------


## distancing

> I'm always working when my favorite shows are on, so I just wait till the season is over and get the dvd. I've been watching all 5 seasons of Babylon 5 (one of my favorite TV series of all time).



Same. I almost always seem to get into tv shows after they've finished airing. Way more convenient that way, I think. Babylon 5 is great! Though I'm still just barely into the show, since I've only been watching [on the WB's site] sporadically.

Recently started on Game of Thrones and Breaking Bad.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Same. I almost always seem to get into tv shows after they've finished airing. Way more convenient that way, I think. Babylon 5 is great! Though I'm still just barely into the show, since I've only been watching [on the WB's site] sporadically.
> 
> Recently started on Game of Thrones and Breaking Bad.



What's great about watching the episodes of Babylon 5 back to back, is that the plot is fresh. There's so much intrigue and plot twists that when I saw it years ago on TV, I missed a ton of plot twists. I just love Garibaldi and Ivanova. Not sure if I spelled their names right. If ever you have any questions about the plot, I'm there for you.  ::):  Watching all the episodes and seasons in a one month marathon has been fun.

----------


## Anteros

Star Trek: The Next Generation

----------


## Ironman

a rarity.......SportsCenter on ESPN.

----------


## distancing

> What's great about watching the episodes of Babylon 5 back to back, is that the plot is fresh. There's so much intrigue and plot twists that when I saw it years ago on TV, I missed a ton of plot twists. I just love Garibaldi and Ivanova. Not sure if I spelled their names right. If ever you have any questions about the plot, I'm there for you.  Watching all the episodes and seasons in a one month marathon has been fun.



Thanks!  ::  Yeah, one of the things I love about it is the complexity of the plot and characters. Definitely pretty revolutionary for a sci-fi series at that time. I like most of the characters, but I think my favorites so far are Ivanova and G'Kar. 

Last show watched: more Game of Thrones.

----------


## L

All three serous of "United States of Tara"

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks!  Yeah, one of the things I love about it is the complexity of the plot and characters. Definitely pretty revolutionary for a sci-fi series at that time. I like most of the characters, but I think my favorites so far are Ivanova and G'Kar. 
> 
> Last show watched: more Game of Thrones.



I just finished all five seasons. I feel so sad now to see it end. The character plots are so amazing.

----------


## Chantellabella

> All three serous of "United States of Tara"



Can I tell you something about that show? I have DID. The doctor who was the "expert information" on the show was Colin Ross. The first time I saw that show (before it was aired) I was in a seminar on DID. He and his colleagues (one being my therapist) wanted an integrated patient to talk to others about her journey. I walked out in the first 5 minutes of the show and only came back when it was over. What offended me was how the mother switched alters right in front of her kids. 

My mother had DID (assumed but never diagnosed). She comes from a highly abusive family and I could list all her personalities if I had to..........scary mother, confused mother, religious fanatic mother, sweet mother (only in front of her co-workers), angry mother, jealous mother, abusive mother, sadistic mother, etc. She was way out there. 

I know what it was like to have a switching mother. Very scary. I never knew who she would be on any given hour. My entire day was dedicated to figuring out what mother was talking to me and dealing with her in that state.

I have DID and have had it since 5 years old. I saw my alters on the outside, but I was also capable of switching. One alter was dutiful, one got the brunt of abuse, one had to put up an "everything's ok" persona in school, etc. I had some control over who came out when, in order to protect myself. 

When I started to have kids, I still switched, but I was able to control it (somewhat). I never switched in front of my kids. Never. I never lost time in front of them because doing so would put them in danger. What would happen if a 5 year old came out and the house caught on fire? In other words, even though this is a defense mechanism, the need to protect my kids over rode it every time. Even when a crisis happened. 

I knew a woman with DID who would switch in front of her kids. She blatantly would announce who was "out" and they were expected to deal with it. When she announced who was out, I would watch her kids faces. They were weary of taking care of a 5 year old, or a 9 year old. In my opinion, they were getting more and more damaged each time she did it. I was furious that she would hurt her kids that way and expect them to deal with her problem. Just like my mother expected me to deal with hers. I eventually left the friendship because I could no longer watch her hurt her kids.

When I saw Tara in the show switch in front of her kids and family and they were calmly discussing "who is this now?" I couldn't take it. I confronted Dr. Ross the next day when I went to see my therapist. I told him that healthy DID mothers do NOT disclose that they even have DID to their kids much less switch in front of them. I told him that this show was showing DID mothers as people who were irresponsible and people who made their children take care of their mother's needs. 

He agreed with me that the show did portray the mother as making it her kid's problem and said that even though he guided them about what DID was about, Showtime just put things in that they thought would sensationalize the show better. In other words, they chose to make us irresponsible and crazy. It just got more ratings. So I have always boycotted that show because Showtime has done an injustice to people with DID. It is not accurate and even the doctor who gave them guidance agrees. 

It's shows like that, that do more damage to people with DID than good. It's not accurate. It's hurtful. Much like that movie about the BPD ex girlfriend boiling a bunny. People with disorders have enough problem with misunderstanding. We don't need TV or movies giving people wrong information about us. In real life (outside of forums) I've only told a small handful of people what I have. I never openly tell them unless they specifically ask. I don't go into details. Why? Because they have all seen the dramatized versions of DID and they will naturally assume that they understand me. They will also run away because they will make it out to be more than it is. 

Anyway, sorry for getting on my soapbox.  ::):  I just had to say something about that show. It annoys me and even the doctor who guided them is upset that they veered from reality.

----------


## rodeoanalysis

Gossip Girl.

----------


## WineKitty

Big Bang Theory....going to crawl in bed and watch another episode on the DVR.

----------


## pam

Rockford Files.....yeah I love the 1970s.

----------


## CrysCringle

Switched at Birth

----------


## Member11



----------


## Misssy

Say Yes To The Dress

There is a reality series about women picking out wedding dresses. The bride will go in and there is drama. 
Sisters will compete over the dresses....mothers will be over-bearing and pick out the dress for the daughter. Cousins will say rude things. I watched this at this over at somebody else's house. I've not been an owner of a TV for many years.

Honestly I never was a girly girl....but then I read a romance novel that had a lot of wedding dresses in it and for some reason now I can appreaciate looking at wedding dresses.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## JustGaara

Parks and Rec. It's really grown on me. Blew through Season 2 and half of 3 in the last few days.

----------


## distancing

Due South

----------


## Member11



----------


## Anteros

Project Runway

----------


## Member11

Sweet ending ::):

----------


## onawheel

*Burn Notice* S06xE03

ok..... so this show, I've watched since the start.. I like it I really do. I know the last two seasons have been samey and increasingly standardized? you know what I mean.. cookie cutter plots. But for me also they've become more intense, they've really turned that up somewhere, the editing? the pacing? I dunno somewhere and now I'm finding it impossible to sit though more than one eppy at a time, sometimes pausing eppies half way through for a breather. It's so lame, but edge-of-the-seat stuff messes me up. I've fallen behind with this season and if I make it through this one I may consider not continuing with it *shrugs*.

----------


## Koalafan

The daily show!!

----------


## Yossarian

The Jeffersons

----------


## Meadowlark

New Girl... such a great episode this week!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Member11

Criminal Minds

----------


## JustGaara

Skins Season 6. This [BEEP] is awful.

----------


## WineKitty

Burn Notice

----------


## Member11

Elementary â I finally found a replacement for House ::

----------


## Anteros

Star Trek - TNG on Netflix.

----------


## Cam

House M.D.

----------


## The Wanderer

Full House

----------


## Coffee

The Practice. 





> Burn Notice



I LOVE Burn Notice. Good choice.

----------


## Yossarian

Quantum Leap

----------


## The Wanderer

Pawn Stars

----------


## anonymid

Bob's Burgers

----------


## Equinox

Homeland..just getting into the series. Oh and also the latest walking dead episode!

----------


## Chocolate

the new episode of The Walking Dead. It was okay

----------


## JustGaara

> the new episode of The Walking Dead. It was okay



Same and agreed.

----------


## Meadowlark

Community

----------


## Member11

Castle





> Homeland..just getting into the series.



Nice choice. ::

----------


## Daniel C

Forbrydelsen / The Killing. Finally.

----------


## Meadowlark

Misfits

----------


## spent

Enlightened

----------


## Coffee

Big Bang Theory  ::

----------


## Meadowlark

Parks and Recreation

----------


## distancing

Community

----------


## Member11

_(in order of viewing)_

Elementary
White Collar
Nikita
Elementary
Castle
Elementary

No judging! I've been sick ::

----------


## ScottishWarrior

Derek good show starring Ricky Gervais as a mentally retarded man working in an old folks home.

----------


## distancing

Star Trek: TNG

----------


## Antidote

Catfish

----------


## Equinox

> Nice choice.



I really like it so far!

----------


## Member11

White Collar ::D:

----------


## srschirm

"The Bachelor"  -- I'm a huge fan!

----------


## WintersTale

The Big Bang Theory

----------


## Koalafan

Futurama

----------


## onawheel

This Life

.---.

... it's from the 90s ......

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The Walking Dead

----------


## JesusChild

Really Loving Castle right now. Just finished watching The first episode which I recorded on my Bell Box, I've recorded and am still recording some other episodes. Now that I have Bell Fibe TV it gives me freedom to watch what I want when I want, the only problem is trying to record a full season in order, I can only watch what it has recorded. I sort of have a soft spot for it because I grew up watching Nathan Fillion as Joey Buchanan on One Life to Live so I was familiar with him before he became known to mainstream tv fans as Malcolm from FireFly.   

Also into Blue Bloods, Absolutely love the family unity and even if Danny played by Donnie Walhberg does cross the line to do his job you actually root for him because while his methods are unorthodox he's not in it for himself, he's loyal to his partner, his family, nobody in that show tries to come off as perfect cops they all show their flaws and lean on each other.  

Great writing, amazing characters that you actually care about, strong, crisp dialogue that doesn't make you feel stupid and isn't laced with cheesy cookie cutter lines,  it honors the bounds of family, faith, love.  Really have been enjoying this and wish I had been able to record it from the very beginning, since I haven't consistently watched it

----------


## James

I'm watching the entire first season (and then the second season) of Girls, all tonight.

I have some time to kill.

----------


## persephony

Just rewatched Season 3 of Archer, and currently waiting desperately for Supernatural to come back on!

----------


## claire74

> This Life
> 
> .---.
> 
> ... it's from the 90s ......



use to love this show  ::):

----------


## claire74

I'm patiently waiting for new Grimm, love it.

----------


## whiteman

I'm really looking forward to the new show, "Vikings" on the history channel. It sucks that it's on at 10:00. That's late for me-lol.

----------


## Chopin12

runnin thru deathnote again!

----------


## claire74

> The Big Bang Theory



love this show, new season isnt on till autumn

----------


## distancing

Game of Thrones.

All caught up for the next season... and the season 2 finale wasn't quite as painful as I was anticipating.  ::):

----------


## Chopin12

hey if you guys wanna watch an awesome anime about a guy with social anxiety, i  found one

its called Welcome to the NHK, you can find the english dubs on youtube. this show is pretty cool. i think its about 35 episodes long and its all about the main character's struggle against social anxiety and being a recluse, or as its called in the show a NEET or hikkikimori

----------


## Member11

Nikita

----------


## Otherside

In the flesh...being british Im sure no one here's heard of it. But it was awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Member11

Law & Order: SVU

----------


## claire74

happy that Grimm's started again and the big bang theory is starting in a couple of weeks  ::):

----------


## The Wanderer

The Golden Girls

----------


## whatsername

Lost (managed to talk my brother into re-watching the series with me.)

----------


## Meadowlark

Call the Midwife

----------


## Tinkerbell

Breaking Bad - working my way through all the seasons getting ready for the final season.

----------


## Equinox

Psychoville - it's been pretty funny so far.

----------


## sunrise

Nova on PBS

----------


## shelbster18

I've been watching Freaks and Geeks. Too bad there's only one season of that show. :/ It's like one of the best shows out there. I have four more episodes left.

----------


## Equinox

Spooks, I'm liking it so far.

----------


## Anteros

Project Runway

----------


## distancing

(sorry, couldn't resist anymore)

----------


## ev0ker

Person of Interest

----------


## L

Working my way through the walking dead

----------


## slytherin

Twin Peaks!

----------


## WintersTale

The Big Bang Theory

----------


## GunnyHighway

I've been demolishing the first few seasons of Community recently. Slow days at work lead to a lot of Community.

----------


## WintersTale

Mike & Molly

----------


## VickieKitties

Last year's world's strongest man competition, gotta love the Atlas stones.

----------


## onawheel

Girls Season 2, last eppy had me in a puddle of emotions. ♥

also finished (up to date with), Don't Trust The [BEEP] In Apartment 23 and Gravity.

going to smash Portlandia Season 3 next.

----------


## onawheel

*Portlandia* done
*Parks & Rec* done
*Lost Girl* upto 01x06

----------


## Koalafan

Watching the new arrested development and not sure how I feel about the new episodes  :Eyebrow:

----------


## sunrise

TV movie Behind the Candelabra

----------


## mightypillow

I finished the last season of Nikita. Then, I found out the next season is going to be last and will only have 6 episodes! What!

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I'm about halfway done the last season of 90210. I know it's such a bad show but I love it and just cant stop! Halp

----------


## Daveyboy

River Monsters.......I like it

----------


## Meadowlark

Louie

----------


## TheCARS1979

Hells Kitchen on demand

----------


## TheCARS1979

Hells Kitchen starring Chef Gordon Ramsey

----------


## Member11

Castle, I love this show.

----------


## Member11

The Newsroom

----------


## Member11

Dexter

----------


## Prodigy

Misfits

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Dexter

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Just watched a couple of episodes of The Layover before bed time. It's very similar to the show Anthony Bourdain did prior to it, No Reservations. The Layover lasted two seasons before he moved on to doing Parts Unknown for CNN, which I plan to get to afterward and also shares a very similar format. I could watch and listen to him narrate his gastronomic adventures all day.

----------


## VickieKitties

Anthony Bourdain is a bamf.  I haven't seen The Layover, but I saw No reservations and have begun to enjoy Parts unknown.  Those are the kinds of shows fit for marathons.  ::

----------


## Member11

Breaking Bad

----------


## Kirsebaer

Dexter!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

A little bit of Harvey Birdman, Attorney at Law.

----------


## onawheel

Breaking Bad D:

----------


## fordgurl_87

Charmed

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I seem to be on a bit of a Star Trek: The Next Generation binge tonight.

----------


## Member11

More Castle.

----------


## Meadowlark

Doctor Who

----------


## Crylie

*Star Trek!*
And then Tim and Eric before that.
Next I think I'll watch The Office c:

----------


## life

x files season 9

----------


## Sagan

Kitchen Nightmares. Though I'm also on a Star Trek marathon on Hulu.

----------


## Arcadia

The Price is Right

----------


## Member11

The Simpsons.

This is the saddest moment in The Simpsons ever, I just wanna give Homer a hug.  ::(:

----------


## Prodigy

American Horror Story.

----------


## Hadron

Spartacus. 3rd time I'm going back all over the episodes. I'm really obsessed with that show.

----------


## life

the last episodes of futurama  ::(:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Been watching TV like crazy since I have nothing to do right now. Lots of Deadliest Warrior, and also the most recent episode of Breaking Bad.

----------


## VickieKitties

Last night I watched a bunch of Fist of North Star, Toriko and Space Pirate Captain Harlock.

----------


## onawheel

Breaking Bad D:

----------


## Member11

> Breaking Bad D:



Me too, and I'm still speechless. ::o:

----------


## Member11

Castle, I'm glad it's back  ::): 
Breaking Bad, one to go  ::(: 
The Newsroom
The Blacklist

----------


## onawheel

just finished off season 5 of *Seinfeld*, so awesome watching them through in sequential order.

I've been looking forward to the finale of *BB* but today I've started feeling a bit apprehensive about the whole thing. worrying it is going to be super intense o.o

----------


## Member11

Breaking Bad, awesome ending  ::):

----------


## onawheel

^^^ +1, though had to pause and have a xanax and sit outside for awhile before resuming, then pausing again later for a breather PHEW! xP

also...

----------


## Member11

> also...



 ::

----------


## Member11

The Simpsons, new eps, yay!  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Watching Planetes for the first time and re-watched a few episodes of Ergo Proxy. Getting an urge to re-watch some or all of Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo as well.

----------


## VickieKitties

Top model  ::):  Go Nina!

----------


## Koalafan

Breaking Bad...the tv equivalent of crack  :Tongue:

----------


## onawheel

Seinfeld, 'bout to wrap up season six. B)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Attack on Titan.

----------


## VickieKitties

> Attack on Titan.



Me too!  ::):  how awesome is this anime?? I'm on like episode 11, my sister and niece are reading the manga and keep trying to spoil me on stuff, jerks. :b

----------


## WintersTale

The Michael J. Fox Show

----------


## Tinkerbell

Season premiere of the Walking Dead.  Needed something to fill the void of Breaking Bad.

----------


## onawheel

finished off the last season of Gossip Girl, not bad not bad. now to finished off in Treatment _finally_.

----------


## Member11

The Blacklist, I'm quite enjoying this one.

----------


## CeCe

Family guy

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Peep Show





> _Peep Show_ is an award-winning British sitcom starring David Mitchell and Robert Webb. The television programme is written by Jesse Armstrong and Sam Bain, with additional material by Mitchell and Webb amongst others. It has been broadcast on Channel 4 since 2003. The show's eighth series (broadcast late 2012) makes it the longest-returning comedy in Channel 4 history[1] (though in episode terms it ranks third). Stylistically, the show uses point of view shots with the thoughts of main characters Mark and Jeremy audible as voiceovers.
> 
> _Peep Show_ follows the lives of two men from their twenties to  thirties, Mark Corrigan (Mitchell), who has steady employment for most  of the series, and Jeremy "Jez" Usbourne (Webb), an unemployed would-be  musician.[2][3] The pair met at the fictional Dartmouth University, and now share a flat in Croydon, South London.  Mark is initially a loan manager at the fictional JLB Credit, later  becoming a waiter, and then a bathroom supplies salesman. He is  financially secure, but awkward and socially inept, with a pessimistic  and cynical attitude. Jeremy, having split up with his girlfriend Big  Suze prior to the first episode, now lives in Mark's spare room. He  usually has a much more optimistic and energetic outlook on the world  than Mark, yet his self-proclaimed talent as a musician has yet to be  recognised, and he is not as popular or attractive as he would like to  think himself, although he is more successful with the opposite sex than  Mark.[4]

----------


## Member11

Castle

----------


## SmileyFace

I'm watching the 1st Lakers game of the season, if that counts...

----------


## Member11

Breaking Bad, I love the ending, so awesome.

----------


## onawheel

umm what was it? oh yeah *Miranda season 3*. it was ok, I admit I lol'd from time to time uncontrollably. even if it is for the most part cheese filled cookie-cutter tv try-hard comedy rubbish. >_>

----------


## Tinkerbell

The Twilight Zone - episode The Dummy.  Can't get enough of TZ   ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Watched half of episode 7 of Canada's Worst Driver Ever last night before I passed out, watched the other half this morning. 

I sure hope I'm not as bad of a driver as these people are  :O_O:

----------


## Member11

Seinfeld, marathon time  :popcorn:

----------


## onawheel

> Seinfeld, marathon time



niiiiceee, I watched every eppie from first to last a few months ago. very good times B)

----------


## GunnyHighway

Just got done with Sherlock, series 2. All I can say is, damn Sherlock, you sneaky.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Double post! (Oh the horror!)

Just got started with Weeds, seems to be pretty decent so far.

----------


## Marleywhite



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Community. I've forgotten how funny it was.

"... to you!"
"That was weird. How come we only sang the last two words? What happened to the 'Happy birthday' part?"

----------


## James

Letterman, trying out this year's new Christmas toys...he's such a smartass.

----------


## Member11

Nikita

----------


## Demerzel

I rarely watch tv shows, but saw a few episodes of, "Alpha House" tonight. Made me laugh.

----------


## GunnyHighway

New episode of Sherlock! Still watching it, but yay. Amazing show is finally back.

----------


## James

Homeland

----------


## Prodigy

Sherlock

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

New season of Archer starts on the 13th. I am very much looking forward to it.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> New season of Archer starts on the 13th. I am very much looking forward to it.



DAAAAAAANNNGGGEEEEEEEEERRR ZOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

Anybody else watching/watched it?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> DAAAAAAANNNGGGEEEEEEEEERRR ZOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!
> 
> Anybody else watching/watched it?




Just finished watching it. Pretty alright start to the season, I'm interested in seeing how it plays out.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> DAAAAAAANNNGGGEEEEEEEEERRR ZOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!
> 
> Anybody else watching/watched it?



I'm on season 2. ^_^

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Watched a few episodes of Daria, because why not? It's weird to have a crush on a cartoon character, but I ain't gonna deny it. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Watched a few episodes of Daria, because why not? *It's weird to have a crush on a cartoon character, but I ain't gonna deny it.* Â¬_Â¬



I think everybody did. No denying it.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I think everybody did. No denying it.



May as well declare my love for Harley Quinn and Pamela "Pam" Poovey while I'm at it, then.  ::$: 

Â¬_Â¬

----------


## enfield

30 Rock.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> May as well declare my love for Harley Quinn and *Pamela "Pam" Poovey* while I'm at it, then. 
> 
> Â¬_Â¬

----------


## onawheel

what on earth... eerrrrr..

umm.. *Community*, much better this week. the coin slot episode had me losing hope but troy and abed in mourning, back on track!

also started watching* Lucky Louie*, amazing, apart from the canned laughter, or real laughter that sounds fake it is hard to tell. I like how it doesn't hold back considering it is centered around "family", feels more real like this.

p.s. total girl crush on Daria! since forever, ain't no shame in ma game. >_>

p.p.s. tried watching Archer ages ago but felt like I was being dunked on constantly with one liners, might try again one day.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> p.s. total girl crush on Daria! since forever, ain't no shame in ma game. >_>



Well then, glad I'm not alone. :b





> p.p.s. tried watching Archer ages ago but felt like I was being dunked on constantly with one liners, might try again one day.



Yeah, that's basically the shows style of humor—lots of absurd tangents, references, and one-liners presented it a crude humor wrapper. I think it's done well enough for the most part, though. I enjoy it.

----------


## Yossarian

I'm working on House of Cards season 2.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I've been watching the anime Initial D lately—just finished the first season. I'm enjoying it so far.

----------


## enfield

xiaolin showdown, season 1.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The latest episode of the anime Naruto (subbed). I haven't watched the majority of Shipuuden episodes, but I got news of an ANBU special. It's good so far.

----------


## WintersTale

Malcolm In The Middle

----------


## whatsername

Coffee Prince

----------


## enfield

suburgatory, then smallville. suburgatory is really good. lead character is very fun to watch. cool and edgy, but not too edgy for me. well maybe on occasion but usually she's a good amount of edgy. and she's aware. very aware. so it's sort of like part of her humor. i guess basically it's her new york street cred / pride / heritage showing itself. and i don't mind it, i like it. i used to have a friend a bit like her. at the same time as i liked that aspect about him i was both envious and critical of it. because he had a sense of style too. but i was not openly critical, i was silently critical, part of me unwilling to accept that was really him. but really my criticism was just because i wished i was more that way myself i think.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Bob's Burgers

----------


## Koalafan

> Bob's Burgers



I keep hearing this show is good!  :Tongue:

----------


## Yossarian

Sons of Anarchy

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Media binged today by marathoning through half of Farscape season 1. It has been a while since I watched it and it's still one of my favorite shows, although it does start off a bit slow and things don't really pick up until the end of the first season/start of the second.





> Bob's Burgers



I watched the first two seasons of that on Netflix not too long ago and quite enjoyed it. I'm still waiting for the third season to show up on there so I can run through it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I keep hearing this show is good!



You should check it out, you'd probably like it.  ::): 




> I watched the first two seasons of that on Netflix not too long ago and quite enjoyed it. I'm still waiting for the third season to show up on there so I can run through it.



I'm currently partway through season two. It took a while for me to stop picturing Bob as Archer, though!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Continuing my Farscape season 1 marathon today, with time set aside to watch people play fighting games better than I can at the SoCal Regionals tournament.





> I'm currently partway through season two. It took a while for me to stop picturing Bob as Archer, though!



Dat H. Jon Benjamin. Of his various roles, Archer has definitely become the one that I associate his voice with the most when I hear him outside of that show, followed by Coach McGuirk from Home Movies and Ben from Dr. Katz.

----------


## L

Life Unexpected - Netflix told me to but it's pretty crap

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Continuing my Farscape season 1 marathon today, with time set aside to watch people play fighting games better than I can at the SoCal Regionals tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat H. Jon Benjamin. Of his various roles, Archer has definitely become the one that I associate his voice with the most when I hear him outside of that show, followed by Coach McGuirk from Home Movies and Ben from Dr. Katz.



I only know him from Archer and Bob's Burgers. Maybe I'll check out some other things he's been in.

----------


## WintersTale

2 Broke Girls.

----------


## WintersTale

The x files. Been a while since I'd seen it.

----------


## L

Started watching The Good Wife

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

House of Cards

----------


## enfield

the mentalist (season 1).  

they've such good chemistry and i like the romantic tensions and the way they're complicated by how jane can see LITERALLY EVERYTHING. i know it doesn't bear repeating but that man IS PHYCHIC. i REFUSE to believe any of his or anyone elses many explanations for his abilities or how he does what he does. by FAR the simplest explanation is that he's a psychic. it's as simple as that. i mean sure you might think his observations are insightful but that's only after you see it leads to the right conclusions. but HELLO the conclusions were obtained by his PSYCHIC POWERS, and his observations are just made up after the fact to fit them. just like how people solve mazes backwards. that's what jane is doing. and if you knew he was doing that then him solving the maze wouldn't seem so impressive. you'd know he cheated (WITH HIS PSYCHIC POWERS).

----------


## Koalafan

The new Cosmos!  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Finished watching all of Arrested Development. Now I am onto House of Cards, what a great show. The actual LAST thing I watched was Top Gear, which was awesome.

----------


## enfield

i want jane to put me in a trance (WITH HIS PSYCHIC POWERS OF HYPNOSIS) and instruct me to do my hw. 

but make sure that's ALL he instructs me to do, and not one thing more. i don't want to have him making me do something embarrassing which i won't remember when i come out of the trance.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The Walking Dead. Yeesh. I love the show but sometimes it's so depressing.

----------


## Yossarian

Welcome Back Kotter

----------


## Member11

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart

Love it  :popcorn:

----------


## L

I think it was Britain's get talant....it was on in the background

----------


## Yossarian

Married with Children

----------


## L

Orphan Black

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Seinfeld

----------


## GunnyHighway

From Dusk Till Dawn

----------


## Rawr

Resurrection

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

True Detective

----------


## QuietCalamity

SNL. Taran Killam was KILLAM me (budum ch) with his critic character on weekend update.

----------


## Yossarian

Quantum Leap

----------


## TheCARS1979

Kitchen Nightmares with Chef Gordon Ramsey

----------


## Jazz

Game of Thrones! just keeps getting better and better. lol the last episode i thought a particular character was gonna die, ya never know (well unless of course if you've read the books =p)

----------


## GunnyHighway

Game of Thrones. Happy Father's day Tywin!

----------


## Ironman

Rod Serling's Night Gallery.

----------


## Keddy

America's Got Talent  :hide:

----------


## L

I'm on season 5 of Friends....for the first time!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Game of Thrones

----------


## GunnyHighway

Orange Is The New Black. 

Still can't get over what I've seen of Laura Prepon. Teenage fantasies fulfilled. Hummunahummunahummuna.

----------


## Sagan

Ds9 forgot the title of the episode. Watched on Hulu Ads. soo many Ads. anyhoo.......

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Bob's Burgers

----------


## Koalafan

> Bob's Burgers



That show's awesome!  ::D:

----------


## TheCARS1979

Hells kitchen

----------


## GunnyHighway

Kill la Kill. It's so bad, it's good.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Park and Recreation. Didn't like the show at first but it grew on me.

----------


## JK

Motive.

----------


## Monowheat

Watched a few episodes of Netflicks _Hemlock Grove_. It's a little gruesome but good.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Faulty Towers - have it in a DVD collection
Oh and before that - Twilight Zone 

Revisiting good old bizarre TV

----------


## Member11

24, and all I can say is WTF is with the ending?! There has to be another season, leaving it like that is just...  :doh:

----------


## sociallydiseased

The last show I watched... Gintama! Because I'm waiting for the next Hunter x Hunter episode to come out.  ::):

----------


## Borophyll

The Twilight Zone

----------


## GunnyHighway

Finished off Kill la Kill so I moved onto "No Game No Life". Can't wait for season 2 now. once again the fan service is retarded but the rest is awesome.

----------


## sociallydiseased

> Finished off Kill la Kill so I moved onto "No Game No Life". Can't wait for season 2 now. once again the fan service is retarded but the rest is awesome.



I had some fixed feelings about No Game No Life, especially regarding the fan service. It took away from some really hilarious moments since I can kinda relate being a closet otaku and all.

----------


## Chloe

Caught myself up on game of thrones can't wait for the next series !! Haha love it (despite the gore)

----------


## GunnyHighway

Sword Art Online. Mid season episode has me wondering who's chopping onions in my room...

----------


## Nightingale

Ghost Adventures is on at the moment. 

I sat with my husband through Blue Mountain State the other night on Netflix. I couldn't stand it.

----------


## merc

I just started watching Parks and Rec. This show is so funny, particularly because I worked as a reporter in a small town and this show is too very far from reality. I once attended a meeting where they held a two hour debate over where to install a light switch.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Fate/Zero. Quite possibly one of the best anime I have ever watched. Three more episodes to go, then some hard hitting sadness if the part few episodes have been anything to go off of.

----------


## Sagan

X-Files

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

30 Days. Mildly entertaining series that aired from 2005-2008.

----------


## L

The 100

----------


## Alaska

Grimm

----------


## Air Caterpillar

19 Kids and Counting

----------


## toaster little

Criminal Minds

----------


## AndrewsSmith

Games of Thrones Episode.. I'm a big Fan  ::):

----------


## L

The 100

----------


## GunnyHighway

Been watching Toradora! but I'm not entirely sure why.

----------


## Member11

Orange Is the New Black

----------


## Misssy

the fab news of course

----------


## Member11

Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction, I used to watch this show a lot when I was younger it's bringing back old memories.  ::):

----------


## sanspants

Sons of Anarchy via torrent.

----------


## Otherside

New Tricks.

----------


## TheCARS1979

Gotham

----------


## sanspants

The Walking Dead (via torrent of course)

----------


## GunnyHighway

Just finished off Neon Genesis Evangelion. I need to watch the alternate ending though because the last two episodes fucked my mind.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Mighty Med. For a show targeted at 12 year olds, it's pretty awesome. They had two overarching plots for the first season and then what seems like a second season-long storyline that's a result from something from the first season. Even made me laugh out loud a couple of times.

----------


## Suuly Ruuz

Gilmore Girls

----------


## merc

Over the Garden Wall, It was entertaining and kind of strange.

----------


## Koalafan

BoJack Horseman. Seriously awesome show  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Librarians and Young Justice. The Librarians is like a 4.5/10. It could use some work. Young Justice is 10/10. Awesome show and I can't believe they only have two seasons. It's really good and dare I say _better_ than Teen Titans.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Bob's Burgers (season 3) and BoJack Horseman.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Cougar Town. Such a _great_ show. Should've been cancelled long ago but it's been resilient and has had a good run.

----------


## NikNik

General Hospital, ya'll

----------


## Otherside

Revolution. About seven episodes at once.

God, I should probably actually get some work done instead of just binge watching shows. Thank god that essay is due on Sunday and not today.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Randomly got an urge to rewatch "The Measure of a Man" from Star Trek: The Next Generation (Season 2, Episode 9)--one of my favorites.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> My Strange Addiction (I need to stop watching this show)



Hehehe

----------


## Otherside

Back to back episodes of Grimm.

----------


## L

It has been an uncompleted marathon of "The League"

----------


## TheCARS1979

Kitchen Nightmares

----------


## Earthquake

Smackdown

----------


## Member11

Gotham, I'm hooked on this show  :popcorn:

----------


## L

Watching "Bates Motel" at the moment

----------


## Earthquake

The Simpsons

----------


## Otherside

About ten minutes of Top Gear, then the internet cut out.

----------


## cathering

last night I watched SONS OF LIBERTY on SBS cuz i like Ben Barnes ... he is sexy, oh i was watching it before i knew he was in it... and i think its a good show and been well aclaimed in america set in boston mostly.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Do web serieseses' count? If so, Cracked.com's After Hours and Agents of Cracked. It's like the fourth time in the last month I've rewatched each series.

----------


## Member11

House of Cards, just binge watched season 3  ::D:

----------


## L

> House of Cards, just binge watched season 3




Just watched half first episode, hope it's worth it

----------


## Member11

> Just watched half first episode, hope it's worth it



It's worth it  ::

----------


## Misssy

I am embarrassed to admit but I have been watching back to back episodes of Merlin on my lap top

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

TWD. Finally, an episode that doesn't solely consist of the cast crying and being depressed for the whole 43 minutes.

----------


## SmileyFace

Friends on Netflix lol

----------


## Kirsebaer

Hotel Hell with Gordon Ramsay

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Community. The first episode of the new series. I was sad that not Shirley is missing along with Troy and Pierce but the episode was still funny. And Paget Brewster was in the first episode!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Fresh Off the Boat. If you're not watching it, you _should_ be watching it. Constance Wu is hilarious and the two little boys are so freaking adorable. Good on ABC for adding more diversity to their shows. They have an Asian family in the 90s, a poor family, a Hispanic family, a black family, a modern family, an 80s family, and a while back they even had an alien family.

----------


## Brandihere

Pokemon: Indigo League

----------


## TheCARS1979

Leave it to Beaver on Dvr, after a taped  Hells Kitchen too lol

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Veep. Too funny man. Too funny.

----------


## Member11

How I Met Your Mother. I've been binge-watching the whole series on Netflix  :Snack:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Seinfeld. I don't know why I fought watching it for so long. It's funny.

----------


## L

Homeland  ::D:

----------


## Member11

How I Met Your Mother.

----------


## Koalafan

The Daily Show With Jon Stewart....I'm going to miss this show so much  ::(:

----------


## L

Continuum....or how ever it is spelt... Also enjoying the new show humans

----------


## Antidote

Dating In The Dark.

----------


## Otherside

Prison Break

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Conan. Tonight's episode was on point. Definitely ready for a week of shows in Comic Con next week.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I got half way through Daredevil on Netflix a month or two ago, I need to watch the rest of that soon.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I got half way through Daredevil on Netflix a month or two ago, I need to watch the rest of that soon.



I just finished watching the first season. I thought it was good but I may have been watching a different show because everyone else thinks its amazing but I don't see all the amazing parts about it. Just the good parts.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I just finished watching the first season. I thought it was good but I may have been watching a different show because everyone else thinks its amazing but I don't see all the amazing parts about it. Just the good parts.



The word amazing has been overused this past decade or so, it doesn't quite carry the same meaning it used to. I've had that same reaction after watching other shows or movies that people have called amazing.

----------


## Borophyll

Mr Robot

----------


## Member11

House MD, currently binge watching it on Netflix  ::D:

----------


## Borophyll

Legends of the Hidden Temple.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Gilligan's Island. I could watch it all day if nothing else than for the theme song.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Impastor. Michael Rosenbaum looks good with hair and if It's Always Sunny has proven anything, its that he works really well with dark comedy. Also, Emily Rutherfurd.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The New Adventures of Old Christine. Thank you TV Land for airing it although [BEEP] you TV Land for only doing it at an ungodly hour.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Wentworth. Just finished watching Season 1 and I'm totally hooked

----------


## Cuchculan

I am only watching Dexter at the moment. Know it is old by now. I like to take my time.

----------


## L

I am secretly watching game of thrones

----------


## Antidote

First episode of Sense 8. Hectic and too many characters, but I'll keep going with it.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> First episode of Sense 8. Hectic and too many characters, but I'll keep going with it.



I tried watching it. I made it to the second episode. I found it to be more boring than hectic. I've already started it so I have to finish watching it at some point but there _is_ a difference between character development and people we don't know all that well just... doing stuff. There's an obvious big story that will come up but everything in between is just nothing.

----------


## Antidote

> I tried watching it. I made it to the second episode. I found it to be more boring than hectic.



Yeah tbh I was taking naps throughout it.

----------


## Antidote

I've been watching Wayward Pines. It's not very good, but my friend said I should check it out because I like Lost, and also, his brother is in it. I'm not sure I like shows filmed in Canada. They have a cheap and fake vibe to them.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Dragon Ball Super. I think it's really cool that 20 years after the original show ended, it's still living. The first couple of episodes are basically Battle of the Gods in a stretched out TV format. It's okay I guess. Not enough Vegeta.

----------


## enfield

impastor. the pun was what drew me in. i vaguely remember me and my brother giggling over this when we were little. we also liked how similar pastor sounds to pasta and pasture. one time on a camping trip we kept repeating those words to each other. the premise was weird and i thought maybe *too* weird but i was willing to give it a try. im glad i did since its more fun than i thought it was gonna be without being stuff i dont really like too much like satire thats not funny, having too many pop culture references i dont know, or too much crude humor i dont like.

----------


## Antidote

Humans. It's good.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Fear the Walking Dead. It's shaping up to be a real good show.

----------


## Otherside

> Fear the Walking Dead. It's shaping up to be a real good show.



I wish I could watch that, but my TV provider doesn't have the channel. 

Looks like Im gonna have to pirate it if i want it. Hate pirating things.

----------


## L

> Fear the Walking Dead. It's shaping up to be a real good show.



Just watched number 3 not sure what I think yet

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

tosh.0 I haven't seen it since Comedy Central was taken off our cable package. The CW station starting airing reruns. I'm not ashamed to admit I like watching tosh.0

----------


## ChristieConner

I just finished watching CNN.

----------


## Otherside

Doc Martin

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

2 Broke Girls. It's funnier than I remember.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Middle. How long has it been since I watched a new episode air?

----------


## GunnyHighway

Keep watching Fear The Walking Dead in hopes that something's gonna pick up. Starting episode 6 now...so far nothing.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Keep watching Fear The Walking Dead in hopes that something's gonna pick up. Starting episode 6 now...so far nothing.



What did you think about the last episode? I just watched it. It was action packed for sure and that last scene was pure emotion. It's too bad the rest of the season wasn't on point like that but there were some good moments. 


Also, Salazar+Strand4ever.

----------


## GunnyHighway

It was a lot more interesting to watch overall, even before SHTF. And what's a TV show nowadays if it doesn't destroy your emotions due to character attachments!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Rick and Morty season finale 

"What are you in for?"
"Everything"

 ::(:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Veronica Mars. It might've been a mistake to start watching at 10 pm but... I don't have to get up early anyways.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Veronica Mars. What an unsatisfying season/series finale. Thank God there's a movie.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Angie Tribeca. It's like a live-action Family Guy.













































But funny.

----------


## L

The last ship, surprisingly good.

----------


## Chantellabella

Is this the Nielsen ratings hounding me again??!!  I told you, just send the money and go away!  ::): 

Just kidding. I tried to watch the NFL playoffs yesterday, but I have 2 cats who love football, so they got to watch it (sitting in front of the screen) and I got to hear it while watching 2 cats' heads move back and forth wherever the ball went.

----------


## Member11

House MD... I love this show  :Heart:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Well, the good thing about iFlarrow being on break is that I finally get to catch up on Supergirl and Jessica Jones.

----------


## Chantellabella

When I was sick last week, I watched every episode of Gilligan's Island on DVD. Yes, every episode. I am now certified to make nuclear reactors out of coconuts. 

I found myself wanting to chunk my present life and job and go live on an island where I wash my clothes with a bike made with bambo stalks and rope.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

11.22.63

----------


## Otherside

Mr Robot. But it's just gotten weird.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Last episode of Justice League Unlimited.

First two seasons were amazing. On par with Young Justice. Third was was pretty meh. Which is why Young Justice is the best DC cartoon ever.

----------


## fetisha

kenan and kel

----------


## Member11

The Simpsons

----------


## Member11

Love, a new show on Netflix. The male lead is a bit annoying though.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Mr Robot

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Mr Robot. But it's just gotten weird.



ohhh sucks to hear that :X I've only watched the first 4 episodes so far...

----------


## Otherside

> ohhh sucks to hear that :X I've only watched the first 4 episodes so far...



Don't get me wrong, it's a good series. Just slightly odd towards the end.

----------


## Otherside

Game of Thrones. Trying to catch up before Now TV yanks it from on demand.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Don't get me wrong, it's a good series. Just slightly odd towards the end.



I see. I really like it so far. I hope it won't get weird to the point of making me not wanna watch it anymore  :Tongue: 
BTW, Wentworth Season 4 starts in four days! <3

----------


## Member11

> I really like it so far.



I might check it out, I haven't head of it yet in Australia.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Dragon Ball Super. Hype to the max for the next episode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rhi447

Mr. Robot! X

----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11

Gilmore Girls

----------


## Otherside

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

305913-1.jpg

----------


## longnightmare

Mr Robot 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

I'm addicted. And I can't watch it cos I'm watching it with my other half and I'm already in trouble for Netflix cheating :/

(The truth is out there guys)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Currently watching the 4400

----------


## Otherside

Still the X Files. Still cannot Netflix Cheat. And my other half tried to spoil the ending for me because "he's seen the finale of series 9 before."

Do *not* spoil it. I will consider going on the Jerry Springer show if that happens.

----------


## Otherside

So I was watching top gear on the flight last night. 

I must have looked odd giggling away as I was. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> So I was watching top gear on the flight last night. 
> 
> I must have looked odd giggling away as I was. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Can you please explain to me why certain places on the internet (like Reddit) are so obssessed with Top Gear?

I don't really have any clue what it's about but I see it referenced frequently!  ::

----------


## Otherside

> Can you please explain to me why certain places on the internet (like Reddit) are so obssessed with Top Gear?
> 
> I don't really have any clue what it's about but I see it referenced frequently!



No idea to be honest, I didn't even know reddit was particularly obsessed. Personally I like it was one of the shows I grew up watching with my family. 

As for what it's about...cars supposedly. They do discuss cars a bit, talk about cars that have released, give there opinions on the cars in question. They do challenges involving cars which can involve making a car into a hoverboat, or doing road trips, and had a segment where celebrities would do a lap of a race course in a "reasonably priced car" and try and get the top time. 

Of course it's gone a bit downhill now. One of the presenters punched a producer in the face, got sacked, the rest of the team resigned in protest of the sacking. BBC had to replace them all and put what is most likely Britain's most annoying man as the lead presenter. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

Ahh... thanks for the explanation Otherside!

I don't really feel the need to watch Britain's most annoying man anytime soon!  ::D:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Lost. Finished session 1.. and first episode of session 2.. is so confusing. Can't wait to watch more of it!

----------


## Lunaire

> Lost. Finished session 1.. and first episode of session 2.. is so confusing. Can't wait to watch more of it!



Love this show!

What's in the hatch?!?!?!  :popcorn:

----------


## Otherside

Come Fly With Me 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

One-Punch Man  :hearts: 

It's been awesome so far but now it's getting _good_. I want to skip ahead and watch the subbed last two episodes instead of waiting for the two weeks for the English dubbed, but it's sooooo hard.

----------


## L

Wating Dexter

----------


## Member11

Rick and Morty, it really messes with your head  ::\:

----------


## fetisha

mad tv.. I think

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> mad tv.. I think



Yessssssssssssss

----------


## Otherside

So far so good. But my NowTV free trial expires in a week and I wanna watch more  #firstworldproblems 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Old The Simpsons. It's been such a long time. That nostalgia from the opening and ending credits. It's like seeing an old friend  :Hug:

----------


## imnormal

judge marilyn millian on peoples court. this is the only show i will make my mom take out her headphones from the tv so i can watch it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1oVKZK3RHI

----------


## TheCARS1979

Supergirl on CW

----------


## imnormal

can we mention podcast episodes? im going to mention a podcast episode just this once. this one with joe rogan was one of my favorite ever https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNxq97ictVw


i would have said cw superhero shows but i just assumed there was gonna be no new episodes for thanksgiving break week so i just completely missed them all and now im behind and can't watch this weeks until i catch up. i get behind on turning in essays and school stuf all the time but never on my cw shows. cant believe i let this happen.

----------


## Member11

The Simpsons, new episodes!  :Celebrate: 





> can we mention podcast episodes?



Yep, you can  ::):

----------


## imnormal

everybody is saying to watch westworld or something and i was starting to feel left out cuz i had this one friend that had been talking about it and i was like okay, thats just this one friend, i dont need to watch it. but then this totally different other friend started talking about it too and thats where i drew the line. so i downloaded it and  watched it from 2am to 2pm today, took a nap, and now im awake and totally in the loop again. wasn't really my kinda show but it was pretty interesting.

----------


## Member11

More Simpsons  :Tongue:

----------


## merc

I've been watching "The Pinkertons,"  it's goofy and not very historically accurate. I think the female detective character especially. I'm mean in the 1970s females were assigned to make coffee and type etc. I don't think the wild west was this progressive, but I enjoy the show.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Rewatching Veronica Mars  :Heart: . Even with me already knowing what happens, it's so good.

----------


## Otherside

Humans. Last episode of the series. Was an awesome series. I don't think I've ever hated a character so much, and ever felt so much satisfaction as their demise.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Kindred Spirits. It has Amy and Adam from Ghost Hunters. I really hope it gets renewed for a second season.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Ghost Adventures... which I'm aware is absolutely the most faked and exaggerated of all the ghost hunting shows. There was a lot of controversy a few years back about the show being scripted and about the crew members pre-recording their reactions.
While I know that most of their content is fake I still think the show is quite entertaining even though I find Zak pretty annoying.

----------


## Otherside

> Latest Sherlock episodes - something is off about the storyline.  I think it's probably best this is the last season.



Oh, I haven't watched all of the last one yet. 

I thought two was quite good. But I wasn't so sure about 1, and the start of 3 was just odd. Not quite sure I like the idea of Spoiler: Sherlocks secret sister who can get anyone to do whatever she wants locked away on a Island in the middle of the North Sea. It just seems a bit to surreal. At least they didn't resurrect Moriarty. (I hope)

----------


## Member11

Sideshow Bob finally kills Bart  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Parks and rec  ::D:

----------


## anxiouskathie

The Bachelor

----------


## Otherside

The Grand Tour 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## PinkButterfly

On Hulu there is Dumbest Criminals I laugh so hard I end up with a headache and yet I keep watching because how can you not!!!

----------


## anxiouskathie

Too Close to Home....entertaining show

----------


## PinkButterfly

I watched the New Troll movie last night it was really cute and just sweet!!! I didn't think at first I would like it but I did I am a huge fan of those types of movies. I also love BFG he was so funny!!!

----------


## Ironman

Local news

----------


## PinkButterfly

Lancelot Link the 1970s show that stars monkeys lol we named our furbaby Lancelot Link  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

Grammys last night and yes Bruno did awesome but still no one will ever replace Prince which he wasn't doing but it made me so heart broken I am huge Prince fan  ::(: .. the grammys was good except for one group and I just had to look away and ignore them but the rest was good also the tributes were very nice I felt bad for Adele she broke down crying and started over she has one amazing voice wow!!!  Beyonc? well her performance was just odd lol .

----------


## Lunaire

Started watching Stranger Things. It seems pretty decent but a bit overhyped.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Started watching Stranger Things. It seems pretty decent but a bit overhyped.



Not sure what I think of the kid aspect in Stranger Things... It has decent writing but some annoying parts  :XD:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Katy Perry decided last night on the red carpet and then again with Ryan Secrest to make fun of someone with mental health problems she was making fun of Brittany spears and even said some cruel things I am not surprised really because people with mental health are mad fun of but she must have a beef with Brittany but Please do not go there with the mental health!

----------


## PinkButterfly

I still think of Prince and sing Purple Rain and Little Red Corvette now of course I don't sound like him lol

----------


## Otherside

A gameshow called pointless. Why is it so addictive? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## PinkButterfly

So far this morning its Seinfeld lol they are so funny !!!

----------


## Koalafan

Bojack Horseman. Probably the most realistic depiction of depression I've seen on TV

----------


## Otherside

Red dwarf

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I been watching ' Deadly Women ' on You Tube. True crime series. Talk about evil bitches.

----------


## L

Currently watching "13 Reasons Why"

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Imaginary Mary.

imaginarymary-1280-1490725068864_400w.jpg

Yeah this woman has an imaginary....friend / thing....and that's it lmao. It's kind of a funny show. Her imaginary friend says out loud what she's thinking. I never had an imaginary friend but I was bored tonight so I watched and tonight's episode was actually pretty good.

I've always had a crush on Jenna Elfman. She's really pretty imo, and I've loved her since her "Dharma & Greg" days.

jenna-elfman-1024x768-20606.jpg

Anyway tonight's episode was about "mixing worlds". She met this guy that she fell in love with, but she was afraid to introduce him to her friends (spoiler) but she did, and then she asked him to do the same....introduce her to his friends. So he threw this party and invited all of his work buddies instead lol. And oc she caught on right away. And it turns out, he doesn't have any friends. He was afraid she would think he was just this total loser, and leave him because he had no friends.

It was a pretty awesome episode. I can relate. I can most def relate to feeling like that.

----------


## fetisha

I carly

----------


## Cuchculan

13 reasons why.

----------


## CloudMaker

Z Nation on Netflix. I'm on a episode with Nuclear radiated zombies and a meltdown. LOL
It's pretty good.
I watched the "Walking Dead" season 1 and then just lost interest.

----------


## Otherside

American Gods.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Houston Astros vs KC Royals. KC is just getting spanked by us lol. We're unstoppable right now.

----------


## fetisha

Mr bean

----------


## CloudMaker

Netflix has a series called "Santa Clarita Diet" which is pretty good and funny. Its about zombies. LOL

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ that's a good show. The last few episodes really got me. I binged watched the whole series in a few weeks, I got that addicted lol.

Last show I watched was Deadliest Catch.

----------


## fetisha

Mama's Family

----------


## CloudMaker

Just watched a couple of good things on Netflix.  "Bad Guys" a Korean series, and "Shimmer Lake".  I've really enjoyed all the Korean things I've watched so far.

----------


## fetisha

father ted

----------


## InvisibleGuy

America's Got Talent.

I just watched the audition with the two naked chefs with the frying pans. I'm laughing my *** off, and I'm also a little bit traumatized by the whole thing. America doesn't always have talent. Just. No.

----------


## fetisha

Kenan and Kel

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Deadliest Catch.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Astros vs  Rangers

----------


## Otherside

Doctor Foster. It's about this woman who's husband cheats on her and then she decides to take revenge. First series of it was quite good, but it's slipping a bit on the second series. All these questions are adding to the drama though and are keeping me watching it and interested at least. 

I think she may murder her ex though. Or the 20-something blonde bimbo that he cheated on her with will murder him. I can't see there being anything but a murder in this.

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I watch TV programmes on you tube. I love watching 20/20. They always have interesting things they either investigate or tell the story of. One I watched yesterday was about a Canadian teen who set up fake facebook profiles and hooked up with two people. One male, one female. They assumed they were talking to each other. Just the way the teen set it up. Sending fake messages to both. One was an NBA player and the other a good looking girl. She all but ruined the career of the basketball player. Not to mention the other girl. It was looked into by the police and it was traced to a small town in Canada. She was given 17 months in prison. Is still a warrant out for her in the US were she could face over 20 years in prison. She had gotten pictures from this other girl, who was only 17 as well. She placed them all on a site. As she was 17 they were considered to be child porn. Plus she asked for cash from the NBA player, This was why it was all looked into by the police. Bribery and child porn. Makes you wonder about people on the net. This was a loner who never left her house. Ruining the life of others on the net. Was interesting to watch.

----------


## 1

Spongebob..on a cartoon binge

----------


## 1

Ahh Real Monsters

----------


## Otherside

Riverdale. It's actually okay. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Mr. Robot

----------


## Cuchculan

Rab C Nesbit

----------


## jpennell1008

Its always sunny in Philadelphia 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Watching a number of different things but the last was "The good place"

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've been binge watching Stranger Things and just finished season two. Pretty awesome show. I am totally addicted.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just finished watching Stranger Things. Binged watched the first 2 seasons.

----------


## whisperingzombking

House

----------


## fetisha

kenan and kel

----------


## Otherside

Black Mirror. New series is out, getting through it slowly. 

It's so good.

----------


## fetisha

living single

----------


## fetisha

degrassi

----------


## Otherside

This thing called Witless. It's about two people who witness a drive by shooting and after talking to the police are put into witness protection.

Its actually not that good. Don't know how it's kept getting renewed for three seasons to be honest. So much potential from the start, but they just waste it.

----------


## sunrise

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills

----------


## Otherside

The Grand Tour

----------


## JamieWAgain

13 Reasons Why

----------


## sunrise

Cable news.  Ugh.

----------


## Otherside

Binge watching life on Mars 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

The IT Crowd

----------


## Cage

Gotham

----------


## CloudMaker

Altered Carbon on Netflix

----------


## fetisha

Mamas family

----------


## Otherside

Red Dwarf

----------


## Otherside

Jessica Jones

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

De Sponge

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

That 70's show the episode where kitty tries to quit smoking because my mom just quit  haha but I didn't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

> I'm watching Chopped on Food Network right now.



Ooo what they cooking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ridiculousness

----------


## ChasingBalloons

Recently finished the new season of How to Get Away with Murder on Netflix.

----------


## Otherside

A friend recommended The Santa Clarita diet to me so I started watching that. Its okay.

----------


## fetisha

family matters

----------


## InvisibleGuy

huh. wow.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Watching Rockets vs Warriors. Game 3, go Rockets. Lets at least split the next two.

----------


## Cuchculan

13 reasons why ( season 2 )

----------


## InvisibleGuy

One hour and counting for the Rockets, it's do or die tonight. No one comes back down from 3 and 1. No one. Fucking show some intensity tonight guys. Show some passion for the game, for the championship. You're not gonna set the pace, not in Oakland. Golden State sets the pace. You have to match it. And you have to score some buckets ffs.

How bad do you want this? Show it with passion....show it by playing hard. That's not what you did in game three.

----------


## Cuchculan

The Terror

----------


## Otherside

3%.

----------


## Cuchculan

Cajun Justice.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Astros vs RedSox. I swear I live, sleep, breathe baseball lol. Playing ten years of Little League and Little League Minors probly has something to do with it.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Westworld.

----------


## Cuchculan

Cheers

----------


## Otherside

Peter Kays Car Share

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Astros vs Mariners. Keuchel, our number five starter, is just falling apart. Is 6-0 Mariners in the 2nd inning ffs.

I had tickets to the game but is just too late for me on a weeknight lol.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Black Mirror.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Astros vs Rangers. Rain delay. Start time moved back to 7:45.

----------


## Cuchculan

20/20

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Dear God I have several hundred channels and there is *nothing* on tv tonight.

Fox - "So You Think You Can Dance"
CBS - couple of stupid sitcoms, then NCIS
NBC - "Running Wild With Bear Grylls" then "American Ninja Warrior"
ABC - "The Bachlorette"

Ffs, I'd rather shoot myself in the head than watch any of those.

Think I'm gonna watch "A Quiet Place". Downloading it now. And then Astros vs Tampa Bay.

----------


## Doseone

> Portlandia - this is something I had put off watching for a long time.  It's a really cute show and I like it.  Makes me want to visit Portland.



The dream of the 90's is alive in Portland. 

Uh, the last show that I watched was Better Call Saul a while back.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

America's Got Talent. (or Americas Got No Talent).

----------


## Doseone

> Waiting for Better Call Saul to come back.  It's been too long since their last season.



Same. I think I read somewhere that the new season will be out later this year. I didn't have cable/AMC, so I waited for this last season to be on netflix. I'm going to have to figure out how to get AMC lol.

----------


## Otherside

Lucifer.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

The MLB 2018 Home Run Derby.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Texans vs Patriots (aka cheaters). Was a good game, ffs, we almost beat them on their turf. It very well could've been a Texans win if not for some very rookie mistakes by Watson.

It's awesome, awesome to know that cheaters and liars don't always win, sometimes they almost lose lmao, and sometimes they do lose. Despite cheating. And tbh I'd be embarrassed if I cheated in the NFL and then still lost some games. That, to me, is just hilarious.

Cowboys at Panthers is on now. So glad football reg season is back.

----------


## Doseone

I just finished Maniac. It was really good, I thought. I really loved Justin Theroux's character. I usually see him playing more serious characters, so it was interesting to seem him in a more comedic role.

----------


## fetisha

3rd rock from the sun

----------


## Doseone

American Horror Story: Apocalypse. I'm liking it a lot. I think it might be my favorite season so far, even though it's pretty contrived.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Harlots

----------


## Cuchculan

Impulse

----------


## Cuchculan

> randomly stumbled onto Black Mirror.



Hard luck. I was asked to watch Black Mirror and thought it was crap. Gave up after a few episodes. 
@kevinjoseph
 loved it.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Doctor who,  but not the rubbish series 11.

----------


## sunrise

Dirty John

----------


## Doseone

The new season of True Detective. I've only previously seen the first season and tbh it wasn't my favorite, hence why I didn't bother with season 2. I only decided to watch the new season because it was filmed and is based here in the Ozarks and was curious to see what that looked like/what places are included. I used to live like 3 miles from the Christ of the Ozarks, which is featured in the opening credits. So far it's been excellent! Great acting and cinematography.

----------


## Doseone

I started watching this show called Happy! on Netflix. It's about a former cop turned hitman and this tiny magical unicorn. It is fucking _awesome_ and hilarious. I highly recommended it.

----------


## sunrise

True Detective.  The 3rd season is a vast improvement over the 2nd.  But anything would be.

----------


## Doseone

> True Detective.  The 3rd season is a vast improvement over the 2nd.  But anything would be.



Is season 2 really that bad? I'll probably watch it eventually. 

I finished Happy! last night. If anyone reading this is a fan of dark humor and just odd fucked up stuff. I promise that you will love it. Honestly one of the best shows I've ever seen. I'm glad I discovered it now, because season 2 will be airing in March.  :boogie:

----------


## sunrise

The dialogue in Season 2 was cringeworthy compared to S1.  It was actually fascinating to watch Vince Vaughn try to keep a straight face saying them.  The writer of the show complained he didn't have enough time to work on the script.   I just watched the latest episode of S3, the acting is pretty amazing in the porch scene.  Didn't realize Stephen Dorff had the chops.

----------


## Doseone

Yeah, I really enjoyed that scene as well. 

I started watching The Tick (the new version). I decided to watch it because it's a name that's been thrown around as being similar to Happy!. I hate hate _hate_ nearly everything super hero related (except for maybe Deadpool and a few others), but this seems different/original. It's more on the wacky/comedic side. I'm not entirely sold yet, but well see how it goes.

----------


## Doseone

I'm super excited for the new season of the OA.

----------


## sunrise

binged on Homeland Season 6 which is more like a documentary rather than a TV show.

----------


## Cuchculan

Had downloaded the first 2 seasons of the exorcist. Far from good. Tonight I will watch something else.

----------


## Cassie

Schitts creek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Started watching Upload on Amazon Prime. Seems good so far.

----------


## Cassie

New girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

227

----------


## Cassie

Netflix series 
Haters back off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

The good fight

----------


## Cassie

Good girls I?m in love with this show!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CeCe

That so raven

----------


## Cuchculan

Alfred Hitchc0ck hour

----------


## JamieWAgain

The undoing

----------


## Cassie

Orange is the new black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nyctophilia

I recently started watching Resident Alien. I thought the first season was pretty good but the second season has been a bit iffy so far. I just finished watching episode 3 of season 2. Putting thoughts under spoiler tag.




Spoiler: I don't remember if it was mentioned previously that he could erase people's minds but that seemed a bit too easy and like a deus ex machina. Perhaps this will come back to bite him later though.

Also generally put off by the increasing culture war messages being shoved in. I could mostly overlook it when it's the odd comment here and there but pretty much the whole of episode 3 of season 2 was feminist themed and it had similar issues in how it was handled to a lot of TV writing I've noticed over the past few years. This was also a bit irritating in the new Roswell reboot though in that case there were also a bunch of other issues with the show that made it hard to get past the first four episodes, though I managed it since I really love the concept and aesthetic of Roswell, deserts and aliens but then drifted away later on anyway (might go back at some point dunno.) The writing on this show is better than Roswell though so this episode was mostly a big disappointment and yet I think they could have done something more interesting with gender if they wanted to and Harry inhabiting a different body. 

I think another thing that irks me is that 'Harry' is an alien and he's specifically said to Asta already that his species does not have gender like Humans. She frequently expects an awful lot from him and for him to be essentially Human. I realise the point of the show is him learning and growing in a Human direction but since she found out it seems a bit one sided. I'd understand if she didn't want to talk to him because he killed a guy but she seemed to get over that quickly and then continued to hang out with him. Perhaps this is more a personal idiosyncrasy/preference of mine here though because I personally enjoy learning about aliens and their differences and even as a kid I preferred the little mermaid 2 because why would you want to not be a mermaid Ariel? (I was very into mermaids at the time and wanted to be able to develop a tail and swim under water when I entered the sea.) You know what I mean. Spock > Kirk.

Then of course with the obnoxious direction of this episode she's just like 'shut up and listen to women' (that's an actual quote lol towards the end of the episode,) and she talks to him like he's a Human male but this is still a show about an alien who comes from a species without gender. What was even the point of bringing that plot point up if you do an episode like this and just force him into a male role? It's a superficial thing you just threw out there but he's in a Human male body so he's just a guy now. I think in one episode makes a comment about 'for an alien you're acting just like a Human male' or something. Some comment where the sentiment was kind of 'guess males everywhere are the same' First of all what is that? And then yeah some of that would just be the writers over anthropomorphising like they always do with aliens, and kind of have to for the sake of this story. It's far from the worst offender really. I dunno maybe I should stfu and read The Left Hand of Darkness (I don't really read.) 

Also she kept berating him for making decisions on how to fix his device to contact his planet to stop his species destroying Earth and using everything he came up with as some kind of metaphor involving consent but it just feels weak when he's already killed a guy and she got over that weirdly quickly and he's trying to save the planet right now. Is this really the time or maybe show for this entire episode? It's not a sitcom lol you have a lot of plot to be doing an entire episode and perhaps it could be done if it was done more intelligently but not like this. I'm not buying that.

Also all that considered it was pretty ironic that for some reason after he took on the form of a newly introduced female character when you could see him in alien form he still had sizeable breasts. He doesn't have breasts like a Human female in his natural form so really he should have been flat chested and just wearing her clothes (like how it is when Max can see him in alien form while he's in Harry's body.) I get why they did it because they wanted to retain some clear visual sign that it's a FEMALE body he's inhabiting, especially with the sexual harassment that followed. Honestly though just reminded me of boob armour memes.

Don't get me wrong, I don't disagree with any of the messages or end goals I just find the way they always try to address these topics obnoxious. There's also a bunch of moral handholding and it's patronising. 

There are also a few other characters who are consistently used as an outlet for various messages about gender roles. It's always awkward and obvious to me when they're trying to make a statement. I think there should be a way to write these characters where it's not. 

Not keen on how they've written Sahar really. She really is a Mary Sue which is unfortunate.

There's this one married couple. He likes making candles (this is a point that apparently needs defending a bunch of times and nobody likes his cute candles even though that's a bit like kicking a kitten,) he's not very assertive (later we learn this started young,) she's a bit bossy tells him not to talk about his candles at a dinner party, they struggle to navigate the dynamic of their relationship a few times it's a little excruciating to watch at points, suddenly they're into bdsm because of a violent encounter they had with agents breaking into their house (so it's OK I guess that he likes making candles and struggles with being assertive and gets called snowflake by people, because he's into bdsm?) I feel like suddenly all their previous issues just got replaced by experimental sex as if that's how it works but maybe that will get addressed eventually. The bdsm and kink stuff comes up in pretty much every scene they're in together after that point and it seems to be kind of taking over their life like he's trying to film some video about the town for work and somehow photos they decided to take of their antics and put up on the cloud are mixed in. 

Also I think if you really like someone or love someone in this case they're a married couple.. You'll appreciate them expressing passion even if it's something you're not interested in. 


But yeah anyway in spite of all that and how much I disliked that episode, I have mostly enjoyed the show. :') And it was better than I was expecting from a syfy channel show. Also like the jellyfish connection.

----------


## Otherside

The IT Crowd

----------


## rabidfoxes

I'm in season two of Billions. Season one was absolutely brilliant, I really appreciate that they 1) don't spell things out for the audience, there is a lot that you need to work out based on hints; 2) have a very tight script and pack lots into an episode, they could have easily watered it down for seasons on end. Season two is still very good but like season 3 of Succession, it's become darker and lost some of its humour. I can put up with it short-term but I hope it lightens up in S3.

----------


## Otherside

The Expanse. Came across it on Prime a few days ago. Don't usually watch sci-fi stuff. Never been able to get into Star Trek. But surprisingly, I am liking this.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

CURRENTLY watching Better Call Saul, aka one of the best shows in television history

----------


## Cassie

Stranger things absolutely love it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Just finished Kim's Convenience

----------


## Doseone

The Kingdom: Exodus
As a Lars von Trier fanboy, the first episode was kind of boring.

----------


## Otherside

Alice in Borderland

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Chernobyl. I'm shook.

----------

